
San Francisco Spends $30M Cleaning Feces, Drug Needles - dangrover
https://www.nbcbayarea.com/investigations/Diseased-Streets-472430013.html
======
sushid
IIRC part of this is because SF decided to switch from a needle exchange
program to a needle distribution program. And nearly all of these locations
are in TL, SOMA, Mission, and a few in Castro.

I imagine that our lawmakers would do something faster if these centers were
moved to Pac Heights.

~~~
dragonwriter
> I imagine that our lawmakers would do something faster if these centers were
> moved to Pac Heights.

If by “do something” you mean “mandate that they be moved back to their
current locations”, sure.

------
jarjoura
I constantly hear how much money and time and resources SF spends on the
homeless problem in this city.

If you're going to take a dump on the street, litter or shoot up drugs and
leave your gross needle laying around, that absolutely should 100% be illegal.
This doesn't have to do with being homeless, and everything to do with having
bad manners without consequences for your actions.

~~~
marcinzm
>If you're going to take a dump on the street, litter or shoot up drugs and
leave your gross needle laying around, that absolutely should 100% be illegal.
This doesn't have to do with being homeless, and everything to do with having
bad manners without consequences for your actions.

And now you're paying 10x as much to house them in a jail while probably
increasing their chances of future illegal activity.

~~~
jarjoura
Who says jail time is the only way out of that?

~~~
olliej
What is the response you’d have that isn’t jail time? I’m genuinely curious

